# plz id



## argh (Sep 25, 2006)

i bought 2 red belly piranhas, the other 1 looks like a red belly but this 1s face is more pointed, its about 3"









View attachment 120930

View attachment 120931


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

That is for sure not a red, it's in the serra family. What kind of serra, I don't know. This one's for Frank


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

not a red belly and should not be in the same tank as it.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Definitly not an ordinary red belly........ It's more than likely a sanchezi.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

It's a Serrasalmus indeed, but which one is hard to tell.
Does the tail fin have a dark terminal band (like Rhombeus and Sanchezi), a clear terminal band (like Spilopleura/Sanchezi), or is it a V-type tail fin (dark, V-shaped base, the rest clear)?
And what about the belly scutes? Are they easy to spot (ie. sticking out)?

I'm leaning towards S. sanchezi, but would need better pics for a more conclusive ID.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Sancehezi. I'd take the red back and keep the sanchezi in a tank by itself. They are great solitary specimens IMO.


----------



## argh (Sep 25, 2006)

Judazzz said:


> It's a Serrasalmus indeed, but which one is hard to tell.
> Does the tail fin have a dark terminal band (like Rhombeus and Sanchezi), a clear terminal band (like Spilopleura/Sanchezi), or is it a V-type tail fin (dark, V-shaped base, the rest clear)?
> And what about the belly scutes? Are they easy to spot (ie. sticking out)?
> 
> I'm leaning towards S. sanchezi, but would need better pics for a more conclusive ID.


the tail is black near the body and clear at the edge, thx for the replys


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

def one os serra species which one? i dont know. Can u gte better pics.

Or let it grow a bit then update us.


----------



## argh (Sep 25, 2006)

the pics r from my phone so they rnt good quality and i dotn have a digital camera, planning on takin the red back and keepin the sanchezi, its in a 38 gal (44 gal us) 48" l x 12" w x 18" h tank, this would b ok for life right?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

id say baby rhom IMO


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

argh said:


> the pics r from my phone so they rnt good quality and i dotn have a digital camera, planning on takin the red back and keepin the sanchezi, its in a 38 gal (44 gal us) 48" l x 12" w x 18" h tank, this would b ok for life right?


If it indeed a sanch, then yes your 44Gal will be good for life.


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

Definately a Serra. Hope you got a good deal


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

sounds like you scored because of an LFS mix up. they dont screw up often in favour of the consumer so take advantage of this. be sure you dont mix them and IMO the 44 gallon should be ok to house it for life.

oh and IMO from the quality of the pics i would say sanchezi.


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

SANCHEZI!! 
IF YOU BOUGHT IT PRICE TAG AS RED BELLY , THEN YOU GOT A GREAT DEAL.. BE HAPPY WITH IT... DON'T MIX'EM...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

No idea what that is. Photo is to fuzzy.


----------



## Piranha loca (Aug 20, 2006)

U need to take a better pic, but my quess that it is a Serrasalmus irritans.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Piranha loca said:


> U need to take a better pic, but my quess that it is a Serrasalmus irritans.












I think he has a better shot at winning the lottery!


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 1, 2004)

grow him out and repost in a few months


----------



## kenlperry (Aug 30, 2006)

Looks like a Sanchezi to me.....


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

BioTeach said:


> U need to take a better pic, but my quess that it is a Serrasalmus irritans.












I think he has a better shot at winning the lottery!








[/quote]

haha yea i highly doubt its a irritans


----------

